# Thumbnail Frog not Eating



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So I got my first Thumbnail Poison Dart Frog at a Reptile Show.

But I never see him eat.

He is still alive and does not appear to have gotten skinny or anything and I got him 19 Days ago.

My regular Poison Dart Frogs hop all over eating fly after fly when I feed them.

Is there something wrong with my Thumbnail or do they just not eat much and / or eat while I'm not looking?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm no expert with thumbs (maybe one can chime in) but I might diagnosis this as either stress or the flies your feeding it is to large. I have read that thumbnails love springtails. I suggest trying to feed it springtails, because they are smaller and would be easier for the frog to consume.

also, more stats then what you gave us would definitely help, like what kind of thumbnail it is, how old it is, (ootw), viv size, viv layout, humidity, temperature, ect, ect, ect.

Edit: as I re-read the original post, if you say you never see him eating but he hasn't lost any weight since you got him (19 days ago), my second diagnosis is that he is eating, but you just don't see him eat. a lot of thumbs have a rep for being shy (especially when kept as individuals) and thus they might not be as aggressive eaters. also, as I think besides this frog, you only keep tincs (please correct if I am wrong), but pretty much all healthy tincs are very aggressive eaters. I'm not sure as I have never kept a thumb before (hopefully that will change soon ) but I think your thumb isn't as aggressive to eat as your others, and your just not used to that.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

if it has been 19 days since you got it, and it hasn't lost weight, then i think it wouldn't be a stretch to say that it has been eating.


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Most of the time I see my males eating. The probable females seem to be a bit more elusive, but I've witnessed them eat once in awhile. Look to see if flies are disappearing (not escaping) and pouring some springtails in the enclosure could help. I still have mine in temp containers btw with the exception of my male varadero who I got awhile back. That's how I've been able to monitor the other three.

I should also mention my little guys are big enough to consume flies. I use melanogasters. If they're not big enough, use springtails.


Edit: this could help as long as you don't have anything else predating on the flies and microfauna in the tank (if you have him in there) such as nemerteans. Otherwise, you'll probably need like a spy camera to catch him in the act! Haha, a temp container can work too.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2 yuri imitators that I never see, never mind see them eat, but every month or so I poke around and they're absolutely fine.
I also have 3 Vanzo's that I never see, and I was sure they escaped or died, and then I found tads. 
I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They should be A OK, Thumbs can be like AIR, just because you don't see it doesn't mean its not there....


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

If the frog is not losing weight and yet you still want to be assured it is eating, you may find it easier to look for some doo-doo. If it's coming out...it's gotta be going in at some point.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> If the frog is not losing weight and yet you still want to be assured it is eating, you may find it easier to look for some doo-doo. If it's coming out...it's gotta be going in at some point.


This is the only way I know my solarte is eating, that and his non stop calling!

D


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you feeding? It's time like these that springtails really go a long way, plus they are so easy to maintain.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Only thumbs I have are imitators and I've never once seen them "attack the pile" as my Leucs and auratus do. I just recently changed my imi feeding time to first thing in the morning as that is when I tend to see them more, that way the flies are fresher to having been dusted when they are out and about.


----------

